# Question about this wine cooler



## triangleman29 (May 12, 2012)

Does anybody know anything about Aficionado wine coolers? I was looking at one on craigslist and didn't know if it was thermoelectric or not.


----------



## triangleman29 (May 12, 2012)

It's a 15 bottle dual zone.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

i'd bet dollars to donuts that it's thermoelectric. Even if it's not, if it's a good price, why wouldn't you want it compressor? Unless it has frost-free, it won't negatively affect your sticks.


----------



## triangleman29 (May 12, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> i'd bet dollars to donuts that it's thermoelectric. Even if it's not, if it's a good price, why wouldn't you want it compressor? Unless it has frost-free, it won't negatively affect your sticks.


I would like to know a little more about this. I have a compressor unit now and it made a little frost in the back so now I just leave it off.


----------

